
Uber’s quarterly losses jumped nearly 40 percent to $1.46B - elvinyung
https://www.recode.net/2017/11/28/16713430/uber-losses-softbank-stock-third-quarter
======
elvinyung
Choice snippets:

> “The U.S. is very, very competitive right now between us and Lyft, so I
> don’t see the U.S. as being a particularly profitable market for the next
> six months,” Khosrowshahi said.

(Recall that previously, Travis said that Uber was profitable in the US [1].)

> The company’s net revenue for the third quarter was $2 billion, up from
> $1.66 billion in the previous quarter.

Which means that net revenue grew only about 20% in Q3.

[1] [http://fortune.com/2016/02/18/uber-profitable-
us/](http://fortune.com/2016/02/18/uber-profitable-us/)

------
malandrew
IIRC they also increased the salary for many employees to make sure pay was
fair across the company.

